# can' mount mp3 Stick: Read Capacity failed

## pactoo

Hello,

So I got that shiny new USB Stick, a 4GB Teac 390, and Linux won't detect it. The device mentioned in messages (sde) is not even created, or remoced again, at least no such devce below /dev. I searched the internet, but the only hint I found was to reformat. Well I did an reformat, multiple times, nothing changed. Needless to say, it works fine under windows. 

Messages shows following error:

```

Sep 15 22:08:10 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EM853RB  MP4 Player       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 8178176 512-byte hardware sectors (4187 MB)

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 8178176 512-byte hardware sectors (4187 MB)

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel:  sde:

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi 7:0:0:1: Direct-Access     EM853RB  USB  SD          1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

Sep 15 22:08:15 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY(16) failed

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Use 0xffffffff as device size

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] 4294967296 512-byte hardware sectors (2199023 MB)

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt last message repeated 6 times

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 15 22:08:16 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-8: USB disconnect, address 3

```

----------

## d2_racing

When you insert your usb key can you post this :

```

fdisk -l

```

----------

## pactoo

Sure. Sorry for the delay, but here we go, approx. 1 minute after plugging in the player:

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24321 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x041efeae

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          12       96358+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              13       24321   195262042+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5              13         510     4000153+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6             511        1008     4000153+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            1009        1039      248976   83  Linux

/dev/sda8            1040        1288     2000061   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda9            1289       22827   173011986   83  Linux

/dev/sda10          22828       24321    12000523+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x6639d814

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       29405   236195631   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2           29406       30401     8000370   83  Linux

```

And the corresponding log. I guess the key message is the "very big device", but then again, just a guess:

```

Sep 25 21:54:50 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Sep 25 21:54:50 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 25 21:54:50 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EM853RB  MP4 Player       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 8178176 512-byte hardware sectors (4187 MB)

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] 8178176 512-byte hardware sectors (4187 MB)

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel:  sde:

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: scsi 7:0:0:1: Direct-Access     EM853RB  USB  SD          1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Sep 25 21:54:56 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-7: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sde] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt last message repeated 8 times

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY(16) failed

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Use 0xffffffff as device size

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sector size 0 reported, assuming 512.

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] 4294967296 512-byte hardware sectors (2199023 MB)

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] READ CAPACITY failed

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Sense not available.

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: sd 7:0:0:1: [sdf] Write Protect is off

Sep 25 21:54:57 kaperfahrt kernel: usb 5-7: USB disconnect, address 3

```

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, fdisk doesn't see your stick...

Did you google to see if this thing is compatible with Linux at all ?

----------

## pactoo

Well, I found a couple of people with the same problem and for some of them, a reformat was helpful, but those had at least a device, just no partition. 

Not so for me.  So there seem to be individuals who are able to run that ting. But it is for sure problematic.

----------

